# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  Is this for real!!???!??

## SolarTint



----------


## JBarron

Yeah bro it's real, I can't remember the dudes name but we had a thread just like this on bb.com He has tons of pics of his forearm. But yeah it almost looks fake.

----------


## the big 1

That looks fake to me, unless he pins his forearms with sumin!

----------


## Exilus

Thats absolutely disgusting....it looks like its infected by worms or like a spider web.....

----------


## JBarron

Found him Frank Mcgrath

----------


## SolarTint

> Found him Frank Mcgrath


thats so disgusting

----------


## JBarron

I agree dude, the guy actually has a pretty nice physique, but he can get his arms and forearms pumped pretty nasty.

----------


## Exilus

Imagine if you cut that huge 1 CM vein :P

----------


## PK-V

I would feel like god if I looked down and those were my arms

----------


## JBarron

> I would feel like god if I looked down and those were my arms


Haha, yeah I'd be walking around just grabbing different things seeing if I could break them.

----------


## the big 1

I think that looks awsome, ide love arms like that!!!, i thought you guys were bbs???

Road map vascularity wins competitions!!! lol

----------


## the big 1

The guy looks incredible!

----------


## stevey_6t9

almost as veiny as my c0ck

----------


## Schmidty

> almost as veiny as my c0ck


id get that checked out if i were u... For real though i thought i had sum crazy veins but this guy beats me hands down lol

----------


## JBarron

Yeah that first pic is just ridiculous.

----------


## FireGuy

BTW, first pic is not Frank McGrath.

----------


## Kiki

holy shit

----------


## JBarron

> BTW, first pic is not Frank McGrath.


Who is it? We must know, granted the first does put the others I posted to shame.

----------


## AnimalJ

Meh  :Wink:

----------


## FireGuy

> Who is it? We must know, granted the first does put the others I posted to shame.


I am not sure who it is but I saw a video of the guy on another site and its definately not McGrath.

----------


## JBarron

> Meh


Close bro lol

@Fireguy1 can you post link to vid I need to see these monsters in action.

----------


## Mr.Rose

Man i told you guys to stop posting pictures of me on public forums... geeezz.....

----------


## FireGuy

> Close bro lol
> 
> @Fireguy1 can you post link to vid I need to see these monsters in action.


Cant find the video but supposedly is the guy.

----------


## JBarron

Yeah that looks more like the pic op posted, you can see those fat ones going across his bi's, pretty nuts.

----------


## Hard.On

that must be some kind of genetic disfunction

----------


## Gear

Awesome.

-Gear

----------


## the big 1

> Cant find the video but supposedly is the guy.


Personally, i would love to look like that...

----------


## Okinawa_Power

****ing badass if you ask me!!!!! I would love to be that vascular!!!!!

----------


## DaBullet

That is freaking insane!!! But looks pretty crazy!

----------


## alexISthrowed

Thats some paper thin skin.

----------


## alexISthrowed

gaspari had some veins on him.

Ive heard stories about bbs blood doping. That could explain the freaky veins. Not sure if they really blood dope or not but ive heard it more than once.

----------


## alexISthrowed

> I think that looks awsome, ide love arms like that!!!, i thought you guys were bbs???
> 
> Road map vascularity wins competitions!!! lol


Vascularity is not part of the judging criteria. I do think that being vascular can make you appear more cut however. I read something a while back (probably in md) that branch warren was being criticized for being too vascular.

----------


## jbran23

> 


I guess its just the angle the pic was taken at but it looks like he has no bicep. His forearm looks twice the size of his upper arm.

----------


## americanoak

omfg

----------


## americanoak

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVyLd...aynext_from=PL

----------


## JBarron

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVyLd...aynext_from=PL


Gaaaawwwwwd, you could shred some cheddar on his forearms.

----------


## Quo

Ok, so I know it's not McGrath in that first pic, but I did used to hang out on the main site that he frequented about 7 or 8 years ago, and I remember him explaining how he would get crazy vascularity like that. Unfortunately, I don't remember exactly... I do recall it was dietary, and basically had to do with carb refeeding. The look only lasted about a day or so.

McGrath is a really nice guy, btw.

----------


## ronnieboy

That IS Frank McGrath's arm, I have met him several times and have seen him train. He is a very nice guy, kinda shy actually. Im goin to try to post a link to a pic of his arm I have in the same pose, Im positive its him.

----------


## ronnieboy

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pi...2&id=718570704

sorry, you will have to be a member of facebook to see it.

----------


## syke1988

way too much vascularity, i think it looks horrible

----------


## shafts basson

it looks like it one of those got pricked it would gush out all his blood. i dont think that looks good at all

----------


## the big 1

> Vascularity is not part of the judging criteria. I do think that being vascular can make you appear more cut however. I read something a while back (probably in md) that branch warren was being criticized for being too vascular.


Valid point, but vascularity shows low bf % and muscle maturity, Are you saying branch does'nt look good ? the judge was probly a complete knob anyway, they always are.

----------


## the big 1

> Ok, so I know it's not McGrath in that first pic, but I did used to hang out on the main site that he frequented about 7 or 8 years ago, and I remember him explaining how he would get crazy vascularity like that. Unfortunately, I don't remember exactly... I do recall it was dietary, and basically had to do with carb refeeding. The look only lasted about a day or so.
> 
> McGrath is a really nice guy, btw.


Im going to quote you on that, ive heard them insane viens come from a form of training called 'tourniquet training'.

Hidetada yamagishi uses it. It involves tourniqueting the body part you wish to train and proceding by training that part to failure.

The theory behind this idea is that starving the muscle of oxgen and blood gives an initial rush of oxygen and nutrients on release of the tourniquet, giving an insane pump and creating great vascularity/hardness.

Or it could just be all the gear he is on!!!

----------


## dock holliday

to me, i think that looks ridiculous and it appears he crossed the line years ago. i just can't see how that would be healthy. to each their own.

----------


## americanoak

> to me, i think that looks ridiculous and it appears he crossed the line years ago. i just can't see how that would be healthy. to each their own.


how is having a lot of veins unhealthy? If anything its prolly more healthy.

----------


## Exilus

> how is having a lot of veins unhealthy? If anything its prolly more healthy.


when u wear contact lenses for too long veins start to build up in your eye. and i dont think that's anywhere near healthy....Lots of veins means your body has trouble getting its oxygens and gotta build more veins to compensate.

----------


## americanoak

hmmmmmmm i could be wrong but im pretty sure there is nothing wrong with being very vascular and im sure there is a diff between the veins when contatcs are in too long and when you get veins from lifting for many years

i could be wrong but.... i rly dont think veins r bad lol

----------


## kiddo24

I'm not massive on that,
I'm still more a fan of the old school BB physic like Arnolds and just prior to his hayday.
As much as I can respect Cutler & co I'm just not as much of a fan of that kind of size & vascularity.

----------


## sean_holland

I don't find that appealing at all. I like to be big, I like to vascular but there is a line and this freak has far crossed it. There is no glory and no blow jobs at the end of his rainbow...

Just a freak show!

----------


## Noles12

^^^x2
It almost makes me sick to my stomach to look at the first pic at the start.

----------


## oscarjones

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVyLd...aynext_from=PL


Freaky with that music in the background... like something from the interstellar medium.

----------


## desizon

brb doing forearms twice a day... that's interesting though.

----------


## Times Roman

Kinda makes my sh1t look small and feeble!?
and btw... can you imagine? every little cut and scrape is a potential gusher?

----------


## SEAviator

awesome...

im also from bb.com btw

----------


## gym_junki

> gaspari had some veins on him.
> 
> Ive heard stories about bbs blood doping. That could explain the freaky veins. Not sure if they really blood dope or not but ive heard it more than once.


how the hell would u take ur shot wif all them straws.

----------


## Ishallnocheatmyself

ya id puke if they were mine

----------

